

Pygame 1.9.0 released.  Lots of goodies for creative programmers. - illumen
http://renesd.blogspot.com/2009/08/pygame-190-released.html

======
illumen
Summary of changes:

\- many, many fixes and improvements. The largest amount of changes has gone
into this release than any other pygame release.

\- bug fixes for backwards compatibility issues introduced in pygame 1.8.x
series. old games like solarwolf and libraries like PGU work again.

\- experimental camera webcam module (still in development).

\- experimental midi module based on portmidi and pyportmidi (99% complete).

\- experimental gfxdraw module based on SDL_gfx (including AA circles,
textured polygons and other goodness).

\- python3, and python3.1 support mostly completed. Some modules still remain
to be completed - but mostly it's working.

\- nokia mobile phone s60 support.

\- improved OSX support (dropped pyobjc dependency, improved installer,
sysfont now works on OSX).

\- pygame.examples + pygame.tests included with pygame. This makes testing
easier, and also makes learning pygame more fun and easy.

\- cleanup of examples, and addition of new examples.

\- new tools to aid in development of pygame itself, better compilation
documentation.

\- py2app, and py2exe support improved.

------
thenduks
I used pygame a lot back in college and had a lot of fun doing it, but...
hasn't someone on the project noticed the god awful website yet? That thing is
embarrassing!

------
stevejohnson
They seem to have removed most of the reasons I didn't like it: PyObjC
dependency, crappy OS X support, and py2app weirdness. I still prefer the
design of pyglet (<http://www.pyglet.org/>), but this looks like a good
release.

------
icey
Non blogspam link: <http://www.pygame.org/whatsnew.shtml>

------
elbenshira
I use pygame every day, so I'm pretty excited about this new update. Great
work, pygame team.

